# Big portable shanties



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Can anyone point me in a direction towards a ice shanty that will accommodate around 4 people, be a reasonable easy put up and down, and not weigh that much. Not looking for fancy , just something to get outta wind. Looking for something i can take down and throw in my airboat and go. I already have two otter shanties for me and dad. Just need a big portable. New or used I'm open too.


----------



## ducknwalleye (Aug 31, 2009)

You might want to look at the big hub style shanties. Frabil makes makes a big double hub style that would fit four


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Frabill, Clam, Eskimo, and Shappell have whats called a twin hub which helps accommodate big fishing parties. If those are too big you can also check out the Clam Six Pack 1550 Mag, Clam Bigfoot XL 4000, Eskimo Fatfish 949, or Shappell Wide House 6500.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a clam summit. I have comfortably fished 4 in it before. It's so easy to use I take it out when I'm fishing by myself.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was in Cabelas the other day and they had some of their brand hubs setup. One of them was bigger than my house I think. :lol:


----------



## Diesel4mee (Jan 1, 2013)

Cabela stuff is from clam also so there stuff works. I have a older I think. Like 6x4 that I can fish for or if you are only tip up fishing and don't need wood in the shanty 4


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I have a clam summit. I have comfortably fished 4 in it before. It's so easy to use I take it out when I'm fishing by myself.


I also own a summit also and have fished 4 in it pretty comfortably. It's an awesome shanty for 2 or 3 and all the gear but if you leave most of your stuff outside you can fish 4 in it pretty easily. I think it's 6 by 8 and I'm sure the other brands in that size would work fine. It's nice to have a 2nd person to set up in the wind but can be done by yourself if you anchor it first.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I like my frabill, Its a 4 man.....kinda........


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

We have the eskimo double hub, I use it by myself and can take it up and down. To ease the wind issue, we bring our drill and fat topped screws, big thick ones and use those to fasten to ice. Works like a charm.


----------



## Benelli Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

Second the Eskimo quick fish 6. We have one and you can fish 4 with plenty of room. We built two tables that are the length of the quick fish 3 for our flashers and we can fit two of them in the 6. We also use carabiner clips to hang our jackets in the corners off the top support bars. We also leave all the tie down ropes on the shanty so it's ready to be tied down as soon as we pop it up. Saves some time and they won't get lost that way. Tie it down on the side that is taking the wind if you have more than 10 mph. Also, use the slush from your holes to pack the edges of the inside. That will keep the wind out and save a little on propane.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Triple the Eskimo Quickfish 6. Light-weight, easy set up and take down, plenty of room.


----------



## hoyhj40 (Jan 3, 2010)

I purchased the Clam Bigfoot 
XL 2000 last year with no regrets. Besides price the difference between the 2000 and 4000 is the thickness of the material. I have small heater in there and it warms it up quickly. You can fit 4 in there easily. I believe I bought it for $225 and Gander Mountain on an after Christmas sale. It's very sturdy and extremely easy to set up. It looks pretty sweet on the ice too. Good luck.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had the Eskimo Quickfish 6 for several years now and I still love it. 

Look at Glens Outdoors in MN for good deals online.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Can anyone point me in a direction towards a ice shanty that will accommodate around 4 people, be a reasonable easy put up and down, and not weigh that much. Not looking for fancy , just something to get outta wind. Looking for something i can take down and throw in my airboat and go. I already have two otter shanties for me and dad. Just need a big portable. New or used I'm open too.


How soon ya gotta have it Stephen?

I emailed KZ the other day and the 2014 stock isn't due off the boat for about 2-3 more weeks.



> Robert
> Thank you for your interest in our products. We are expecting the Igloos in about Jan 15th. Please check back then!
> 
> Regards
> ...


I have a KZ Igloo XL that's cheap and spacious.

http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/ice-fishing-shelters

They have the much pricier Eskimos too, but after having the cheapo Igloo XL for a few years, came with 8 anchors & a 4 upwind tethers , that bag is a PITA to get back into though but -_* I'll pay the $159 *_TYD instead! 

http://www.killzonehunting.com/fish...rs/killzone-igloo-xl-ice-fishing-shelter.html

72x72" @ the floor, 92x92" mid height and 83" high.
Trick is pinning down 1 or 2 corners facing into the wind if it's breezy before poppin' it up.... I have used it on Muskegon Lake perch jerkin' so you know a Westerly breeze can whistle down her a little bit. 

















































RAS


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a clam summit. i have had 3 fellas(in a straight row) in there with no issues. i think a 4th man would be fine fishing back to back.
i can put it up in 2 minutes by myself...another 4 minutes for the anchors.


----------



## Ducks and Bucks (Dec 29, 2012)

I also have a clam summit. No prob fishing 4. We drill the holes right down the center and fish 2 on a side and other 2 on opposite side. It is a 6' by 8' hub style and so easy to use i take it solo. I heat it to a comfy level with a Mr heater basecamp/little buddy. It is a nice setup.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for all great info everyone. I'm taking it all in. Quite overwhelming


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

sswhitelightning said:


> Thanks for all great info everyone. I'm taking it all in. Quite overwhelming



The funniest part about owning one of these, if it is to windy and the ice is thick, we put a tip-up in each corner, 15-25 foot of water. Then fish in middle. Get a tangle here and there, but it works well, and we have caught a lot of walleye doing this.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Lots out there, but I took my sweet time picking out mine.... had a Shappell 3000 all along & the step son has that now (I think)...
A ride in the airboat around the 2nd week in January just might be the ticket Stephen!
Though I have Arctic Armor - I could bring that shack to try out if you don't pounce on something before then!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I have a older clam base camp hub . 3 people very comfy any more it snugs abit .pulled 5 it was interesting

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Eskimo quick fish 3. Can fit 4 of us, a buddy heater, bucket of minnows and a 4x2 spear hole in the center with each of us in a corner. Doors on 2 sides make getting out easy with 4 people not having to climb over one another. Weighs 23 lbs and folds into a backpack bag. Sets up in less than a minute and comes with ice anchors for when its windy.


----------



## walleyenut (Jan 11, 2011)

Picked up the clam 6 pack mag 1660 end of year last year. Used it once so far, easy set up and take down and plenty of room. They claim 6 adults can fish it. I bought it to fish with my wife and our 3 young kids.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I am liking the kilzone and price. Looking at the quickfish6 and the Eskimo. All pretty nice


----------

